# MK3 oil light (I need to know how to turn off the BEEP)



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

I have two 1994 MK3 golfs and both of them the oil light comes on at 2300 rmps, as soon as I step on the gas or left off, the light goes out. I have had this issue now for over 20 years, my 1986 GTI, my 1988 Golf, and my 1987 Jetta ALL had this issue !!!







I really don't care about the flashing oil light, it is the BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP








that drives me CRAZY !!!!! there has to be a speaker somewhere that can be disconnected, if anyone knows where the beebing is coming from ie the instrument cluster or somewhere else, please let me know, your help would be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## freakonatour (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: MK3 oil light (Robert Roberts)*

replace the sender?
first is a manual pressure test.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: MK3 oil light (freakonatour)*

Well first off, never just ignore it.
your engine could be quietly eating itself... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
first, manually check the pressure with a gauge to make sure everything is working properly, and to hopfully rule out the pump.
if all is good, the sensor, or wiring needs to be replaced. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.germanautoparts.com


----------



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

*Re: MK3 oil light (jeff13vw)*

I couldn't find any relays with a speaker in it like the one that beeps when the door opens, every vw I've ever owned is silent when the doors opens now. As far as sending units go, been there done that !! The oil pressure is fine, this is a gliche that ALL vw's I've ever owned and I've had 6 water-cooled; I have found that when my dubbs get over 100k they start this annoying little thing, I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT THE ENGINE !!! every vw I've owned I have been very tough on and EVERY one I put an additional 100K on. 


_Modified by jeff13vw at 6:29 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: MK3 oil light (jeff13vw)*

well if your not worried about the engine, and apparently haven't check anything under the hood, nor want to, there is nothing more i can do for you.
The search button at the top of your screen can however http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smoke screen (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: MK3 oil light (jeff13vw)*

the beep comes from an integrated speaker in the insturment cluster, and if all vws you have ever owned do this, that would be odd. out of 14 vws i have had, only 2, have ever and they turned out to be faulty switches. what oil are you running in your engine? if its too thin, a mk3 tends to disagree with light weight oil. try something thicker. unless you are already at 20-50w,


----------



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

*Re: MK3 oil light (smoke screen)*

I use 10w30 synthetic blend, and I too believe that thin oil is DEFINITELY the issue, and yes it is just my odd luck, because my old roommate has owned over 10 dubs and NOT ONE of his has ever done this !!!! It has been referred to, as "the bubble" that I live in. I have had everything imaginable happen to me in the last 25 years that every vw expert will scratch their head and say "I've never seen that before" well, it's "the bubble" i live in......anyway, THANK YOU so much for your help, where exactly is the speaker in the instrument cluster, can it be gotten to and pulled??? I still want the flashing oil light (just in case of some future issues) but I just don't want the sound.......more of your help will DEFINITELY be appreciated, thank you so much....


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: MK3 oil light (jeff13vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff13vw* »_I use 10w30 synthetic blend, and I too believe that thin oil is DEFINITELY the issue, and yes it is just my odd luck, because my old roommate has owned over 10 dubs and NOT ONE of his has ever done this !!!! It has been referred to, as "the bubble" that I live in. I have had everything imaginable happen to me in the last 25 years that every vw expert will scratch their head and say "I've never seen that before" well, it's "the bubble" i live in......anyway, THANK YOU so much for your help, where exactly is the speaker in the instrument cluster, can it be gotten to and pulled??? I still want the flashing oil light (just in case of some future issues) but I just don't want the sound.......more of your help will DEFINITELY be appreciated, thank you so much....








 Check the harness for shorts and replace the sensor's...???? Cheap fix....


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK3 oil light (jeff13vw)*

If thin oil is the problem, why are you running thin oil?
If you look at the Owner's manual for your MKIII, VW does not recommend using 30 weight. The manual says something about not running for extended periods (5 minutes) over 60mph with 30 weight.
What does that tell you about running 30 weight oil in a MKIII?
Also, what brand oil filters are you running? Have you always run the same oil filters, and are they OE manufacture (German?)? Some brands are excessively restrictive, and can cause low oil pressure.
In over 20 years of owning VWs, I have never had an oil warning system defect.


----------



## VW_Junky (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: MK3 oil light (germancarnut51)*

The beeper is in the gauge cluster top middle pliers and rip it out....no more beeping


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: MK3 oil light (VW_Junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Junky* »_The beeper is in the gauge cluster top middle pliers and rip it out....no more beeping
 If your doing something like this might as well just cross the wires....


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: MK3 oil light (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_If thin oil is the problem, why are you running thin oil?

and why haven't you tried changing it?









_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_In over 20 years of owning VWs, I have never had an oil warning system defect.

Me either.
if evey single one of your vw's has had this problem, and none of ours, or even your friends has... its not the car.


----------



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

*Re: MK3 oil light (Robert Roberts)*

THANK YOU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
smoke screen and VW_Junky. 
You guys have been a great help










_Modified by jeff13vw at 2:47 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## VW_Junky (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: MK3 oil light (jeff13vw)*

no problem. I had the same problem and changed all the sensors and still beeped. so i ripped it out


----------



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

*Re: MK3 oil light (VW_Junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Junky* »_no problem. I had the same problem and changed all the sensors and still beeped. so i ripped it out

thanks VW_Junky


_Modified by jeff13vw at 8:27 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK3 oil light (jeff13vw)*

All that VW experience and you haven't learned to read the Owner's Manuals, or follow the recommendations contained within.
Did you kill all those dubs?


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

so when your can rusts you paint over it? out of sight out of mind kind of mentality's are always the best spend the cash and fix it now or buy another VW to seize later whats seems better


----------



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

*Re: (solidcustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solidcustoms* »_so when your can rusts you paint over it? out of sight out of mind kind of mentality's are always the best spend the cash and fix it now or buy another VW to seize later whats seems better


yes, if you use por-15


----------



## joshuamk3 (Feb 27, 2009)

what switch or sensor would need replacing. my 95 does this. and it is very annoying but i rather fix the problem then sweep it under the rug so to speak .


----------



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

*Re: (joshuamk3)*

There are 2 oil pressure sensors brown and white, i'm pretty sure the brown one is on top and the white one is at the bottom near oil filter, the sensors aren't too expensive about $5-$10 each, this MAY work, or you can try a thicker oil, that will definitely work, and stay away from FRAM filters, I use either STP or Bosche. Contrary to what some people are saying, this is just a GLITCH, I believe that thin oil is the cause. I put 500 miles of in town driving on my car in a week, if this were a serious problem, there is no way I'd be able to drive my car as hard as I do for 6 years and put 140k on it. But, that's just me, I'm pretty sure someone will reply by calling me an idiot or a DUMBASS, there are a lot of children in this playground.


----------



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

*Re: (joshuamk3)*

white sensor:
http://www.sasponline.com/Shop...de=PA
brown sensor (atually it's blue):
http://www.sasponline.com/Shop...de=PA


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (jeff13vw)*

It just occurred to me that if I had a car with an oil buzzer/beeping problem, I'd figure out the fix on THAT car. 
I know I wouldn't live with the problem for "another 100 000" and then wait for it to happen in every other VW I've owned until I finally decided to "fix" it on the tenth car.
This whole thread and story is pure B.S. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jettarush22 (Sep 15, 2009)

i had the same problem in my 94 mk3 jetta gls you cannot ignore it. my engine was burning oil into the cat. change ur oil with hige milage oil and some lucas oil stabilizer and check ur mean engine bearings on the crank. rev it and listen to the engine under the hood to see if you hear them grind. I Have the same problem with my old dub. its a common issue but if u ignore it your going to blow your motor man.


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (Robert Roberts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robert Roberts* »_It just occurred to me that if I had a car with an oil buzzer/beeping problem, I'd figure out the fix on THAT car. 
I know I wouldn't live with the problem for "another 100 000" and then wait for it to happen in every other VW I've owned until I finally decided to "fix" it on the tenth car.
This whole thread and story is pure B.S. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
 Might as well get out the BFH and call it a day.....


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (vwhotrodder 2)*

just popped in to say....
there is all kinds of wtf in this thread.


----------



## Joseph Hamilton (Jul 1, 2021)

smoke screen said:


> *Re: MK3 oil light (jeff13vw)*
> 
> the beep comes from an integrated speaker in the insturment cluster, and if all vws you have ever owned do this, that would be odd. out of 14 vws i have had, only 2, have ever and they turned out to be faulty switches. what oil are you running in your engine? if its too thin, a mk3 tends to disagree with light weight oil. try something thicker. unless you are already at 20-50w,


I have a 97 jetta with aftermarket oil pressure gauge and I want to get rid of that beep I have 60 psi when cold and 45 psi at temp


----------

